
Show HN: My contact form for deleting Facebook - jeremiahlee
https://www.jeremiahlee.com/posts/delete-facebook/
======
lioeters
Very well-made, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Relevant content that communicates
your decision, provides supporting facts, and encourages others to take a
stand. The design is right on, as a tasteful satire of social media. Way to
take the power back!

~~~
jeremiahlee
Thank you for the kind note!

